# Auch Arcor war von Datenklau betroffen



## Newsfeed (15 März 2010)

Unter den Millionen Kundendatensätzen, die bereits vor einiger Zeit bei der Telekom abgezogen worden waren, befinden sich auch die Datensätze mehrerer tausend Kunden des inzwischen in Vodafone integrierten Netzbetreibers Arcor. Auch andere Telekommunikations- sowie Kabelnetzanbieter sollen betroffen sein.

Weiterlesen...


----------

